# Photography courses???



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

I really enjoy photography on an amateur level but would love to learn how to be a lot better! Does anyone know of any courses that I could look into?
it would have to be in english I'm afraid

Or even any clubs or online anything like that. I'm a full time mum and its my only outlet!

Cheers


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Steph,
Here is a site I look at for some good info. 

Digital Photography School - Digital Photography Tips for You


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mickybob said:


> Hi Steph,
> Here is a site I look at for some good info.
> 
> Digital Photography School - Digital Photography Tips for You


I think that the UKCA in Paphos has a camera club.
You could get in touch with them via their website to find out.

The United Kingdom Citizens Association Cyprus - Home Page

Regards Veronica


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I think that the UKCA in Paphos has a camera club.
> You could get in touch with them via their website to find out.
> 
> The United Kingdom Citizens Association Cyprus - Home Page
> ...


We're in Limassol, but not sure if the UKCA is for me -( if we joined would I have to play bridge????)

Had a wee look at that site you mentioned mickybob, seems pretty much what i'm looking for online so cheers for that!


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Your welcome, if you sign up, you'll get regular updates and newsletters, they are quite good. 
And best of all, it's free. 
There is also All Things Photography Tips from Wedding or Child to Stock Photography , the guy that runs this is an exelent wedding photographer, and has a set of (expensive) DVD's on wedding photography, I have them and am studying them for the future.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

I am also in Limassol and asked the same question on a different forum. I didn't find anything so have also thought of learning on-line.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

The best way to learn is to get out with your camera and pracice, practice and practice. Learn from your mistakes. I dont know what type of camera you use, weather it's a compact, bridge or dslr, but if it's digital it costs nothing as you can deleat them, but look at them on a computer first to see the results you have, then go out and try again. You dont need anything expensive, as it's not the camera that gives a good photo, it's you. So once again, Practice and learn. Get a Flickr.com acount and post your photos there and get some feed back, it's free. Good luck, and happy snapping.


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Have been offline for a bit but had opened a flickr account a month ago for to share photos with friends and family in NI anyway so been browsing it a bit more and joined a couple of groups for feedback as you suggested mickeybob. 

Aase I do recommend that you join the digital photo school on mickybob's link, and use flickr too. I saw your post on another site, I think I commented on it for info too, but i really think the online learning is best. Good luck! 

And thanks for all your advice mickybob - are there any particular flickr groups you suggest for feedback?


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> Have been offline for a bit but had opened a flickr account a month ago for to share photos with friends and family in NI anyway so been browsing it a bit more and joined a couple of groups for feedback as you suggested mickeybob.
> 
> Aase I do recommend that you join the digital photo school on mickybob's link, and use flickr too. I saw your post on another site, I think I commented on it for info too, but i really think the online learning is best. Good luck!
> 
> And thanks for all your advice mickybob - are there any particular flickr groups you suggest for feedback?


That depends on your interest in photography. If you look at the top of your page, you'll find "Groups". Click on that and in the search box type in what interests you have in photography such as Cyprus or Landscape. It will bring up a list of groups that have interests in that type of photography. Click the link and it will take you to the Group. Brows the photos on show, and if you like the group, click to join. 1 tip I will give is look on the list of groups your offered, and select the one with the most members. More chance of feed back. When you get feed back, there is a link to make that person a contact. That means whenever you upload photos on to Flicker, they get a copy sent to them. The more you comment on a contacts photos, the more they comment on yours. Good luck. My flickr name is micklumley, all one word. let me know yours and I'll make you a contact, be sure to let me know your Flickr name.


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

So I have been having a wee look about trying to get the hang of the whole flickr thing! I have added you as a contact mickybob. my contact name is x~Steff~x (just trying to be awkward )

Aase I hope you give it a go too and add me also!

Only thing so far is that I feel a bit too much of an amateur to comment on anyone's photos!!

Are you moving to Cyprus yourself mickybob?


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

I would love to move to Cypres, unfortunately, a 14 year old daughter and a 11 year old son would kill me for putting them in a state school and them have to learn Greek, cant afford private. Our 5 year old son would be able to handle it though. I'll sit and dream.


----------

